
Dell Systems Developed by and for Developers - macco
http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/555/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop?c=us&l=en&s=biz
======
throwaway_374
Sorry, I had a horrible experience with my i7 7537
[http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Dell-
Inspiron-15-7537-No...](http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Dell-
Inspiron-15-7537-Notebook.104976.0.html)

I stupidly fell for the sleek aluminium looks but the driver issues have been
a nightmare since. Build quality is also terrible. My touchscreen is half
fallen off as I write this and it's only 2 years old. I will never buy Dell
again.

~~~
brudgers
The Inspirion line is not equivalent to Dell's Precision workstation line.

One difference is the warranty (US). Precisions come with three year next-
business-day onsite warranties standard (and are upgradable from there with
more years and better response). Other differences include the availability of
Xeon CPU's, ECC RAM, system certification, and 'professional' GPU's.

------
macco
I think it's very great, that Linux users get high-quality systems. This could
be a solution for all the new MBP haters.

~~~
brudgers
Battery life on the Precisions tends to be pretty weak and weight and bulk
high. These will tend to work against or rule out a number of use cases. On
the other hand, raw compute is substantially greater and that's a benefit of
the tradeoffs.

